# Nib sizes ansd sources



## SCR0LL3R (Aug 2, 2011)

Do Jr. Gent II's use the same size nibs that the Baron kits use? 

Also how is the quality of the the kit nibs on the Gent II's. So far I have only tried stock Berea nibs on the Baron and Sedona which I find to be decent enough although a little broader than I would like.

One more question, since Exoticblanks has no more small, fine point Heritance nibs, what good alternatives are there near this price range.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2011)

Nib quality is very subjective.

Are you trying to sell your pens, or just looking for a nib that writes ok?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 2, 2011)

Keith, PM sent!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 2, 2011)

Keith - Sometime around the end of Sept or early October, Bock nibs will be available in fine and extra fine points.  If you cannot wait that long, then you could try Edison Pens.  Their #5 should fit fine in a Jr Gent or Sedona/Baron.  You will need to send Brian an email about purchasing small amounts of nibs and they will be more expensive than the Heritance.  Due to the large quantity require for a new order of Heritance nibs, these will not be re-ordered and when current inventories are exhausted they will not be available any longer.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a great thread on nibs!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64622

AK


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I think I've gotten the info I needed but now I've got to figure out my best option.

I have only made a couple of fountain pens so far and only one of them  is for sale. I had a store owner that I dealt with yesterday ask for a  fountain pen for his own personal use and said that he thinks he may be  able to also sell to a couple friends of his that have an appreciation  for fountain pens.

It will be good for us all to have affordable access to a recognized and reputable brand name nib. I am looking forward to getting so Bochs when they become available.


----------

